
Blazing a path for women in computer science: the story of Susan Eggers - rbanffy
https://egc.yale.edu/how-job-yale-1960s-set-susan-eggers-groundbreaking-path-computer-science
======
rbanffy
Did someone submit this more than 11 hours ago?

